# How do I join the QS 240 owners register?



## derekmac (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi. I joined the club in August last and have just acquired a QS 240 and would like to know how I join the register? My car is Black and number 51, registered December 2005.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, This should help.From MK1 section.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=138064&hilit=qs+register&start=90
Hoggy.


----------

